# Synergize box and car frequencies for increased SPL



## lup31337 (Aug 13, 2009)

I measured my car's transfer function, and there is a decent peak at 34 Hz. I was thinking if I matched the tuning frequency of the box to this peak I could get the box and car to resonate on the same frequency to get an increased sound pressure.

I wrote a whole article about it here : High output subwoofer enclosure matched to car cabin gain - Audio Judgement

Let me know what you guys think.


----------

